
Russia’s growing threat to north Europe - Anon84
https://www.economist.com/europe/2018/10/06/russias-growing-threat-to-north-europe
======
hourislate
Sweden most likely doesn't have to worry about a Russian invasion, Eastern
Europe is a more likely target for any Russian aggression.

On a tangent....

Interesting how the only country in Europe (Ukraine) that is currently at war
with Russia is the only country in Europe that NATO doesn't want. Considering
they've spilled more blood for European values than any of the European
countries have since the Second World War it's a total shame.

------
SiempreViernes
Year old, nothing here seems very accurate.

